# 484 Parts



## Allen484M (May 17, 2010)

I have a 73 484 it runs good but it's missing the hood and grille. It looks like they took it off to work on and were to lazy to put it back on! When they sold the ranch it was gone.
Any one know where I might find the sheet metal for a 484?


----------

